# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - Wear



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar fell short on anything I would have liked. The flavor was nice, but very meek. The draw was too tight. Overall, I prefer a thicker ring.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - Wear


----------

